# What kind of fruit is good for C?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I eat blueberries and apples, just wondering if anything else helps you?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I don't find anything necessarily helps my C, but I sure know what to avoid: oranges and grapefruits. Citric acid does not sit well with me.Ty


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

Things that can help, apricots,prunes,and you may want to try black treacle this is quiet good as a mild laxative and its very high in Iron!


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I dont find one specific kind of fruit help me but I find that cooked squash & sweet potatoes really help. Hope it gives you new ideas as to what to eat


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2001)

Bananas. Once upon a time I was told that this fruit is very helpful in regulating your bowels. It is good for either the "D" or the "C". An Old Doc in up state N.Y. told me this after I had my gallbaldder removed. I eat one every day. Prefer the ones that are not to ripe.------------------L.B.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

I have been told that apples are very good for c. Kiwi also has a lot of fiber. Oh yea, one serving of rasberries have a whole days worth of fiber but you have to be able to tolerate the seeds. ------------------


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Peaches and cantelope help soften things and pears are a natural laxative but usually gives me smelly gas.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Job (Jul 21, 2001)

Pumpkin works best for me. Prunes are also good. But, pumpkin pie every evening is still the best.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Apples, mangos, kiwi, peaches, and pears. Oh, and coconuts, although I haven't eaten many of those since we moved away from Hawaii. Prunes, too, but they usually work too well







!!! I can only eat bananas if they are still a little bit green but they don't seem to help me with C. If I juice a big apple, a few carrots, and a stick or two of celery that works great! I also have to avoid the citrus-laced fruits, and I'm not really into berries as they tend to give me gas and pain.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Prunes, figs, dates, apples, pears. Not sure if Rhubarb is a fruit or vegetable, but it is suppose to be a natural laxative.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------

